# Which Legion May Not Be Written About in the Heresy



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Due to some limitations some of the events in the Heresy have done to limit some of the legion's actions during the Heresy; it is entirely possible that some of the legions may not be written about.

There's even fear by some fans that their legions may be held to just short stories.

What do you think about some of the legion's not be able to take a bigger part in the Heresy? Well... at least if it's true that some of these legions will not.

So do you think eventually every legion will be written about, or not?

If so, which five legions are the most unlikely to have a novel written about them?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well let's see, we've already obviously had the Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus in the first three books.

Emperors Children in Fulgrim

Dark Angels in both Descent of Angels and Fallen Angels

Thousand Sons in /shock A Thousand Sons

Space Wolves in Prospero Burns

Alpha Legion in Legion, and apparently they're getting another book

Word Bearers in The First Heretic

Raven Guard in the upcoming Deliverance Lost

Salamanders are meant to be getting a novella, Promethean Sun, that will detail Vulkan before and through the Heresy

Blood Angels will get theirs in Fear to Tread.

Some would argue that Flight of the Eisenstein was the Death Guard book, but i personally think its almost 50/50, but for the sake of it we'll say it was.

Battle for the Abyss shouldn't be counted anyway cause its shite, but even then it was too many Legions and too few from each to really be counted a book for those Legions.

So that leaves us with the Ultramarines, White Scars, Iron Hands(Fulgrim doesn't count imo), Iron Warriors, Imperial Fists, Night Lords and World Eaters.

Now i'm fairly certain its been confirmed somewhere that the Ultramarines will get their own novel deatiling the events at Calth. I'm sure its also been said somewhere the Iron Warriors will be getting their on book. 

So the five we're left with are the World Eaters, Night Lords, White Scars, Imperial Fists and Iron Hands. I can quite easily see both the World Eaters and Iron Hands being restricted to short stories and supporting roles in other books, Iron Hands having had a fairly significant role in Fulgrim, and the World Eaters featuring in quite a few books now and having a short story. The Imperial Fists seem to have been reduced to cameos, supporting roles and short stories, but they will no doubt have a large part in the Siege of course. White Scars....I think they will get a book in the end, simply because they've had so little love in ever respect of the fluff, sure they'll be at the Siege, but like Baron, i think it was said in another thread, would be good to see them returning from their victorious campaign in the Chondax system, only to find the Imperium already heavily in a civil war and their reaction to it, followed by their encounter with Russ and the Alpha Legion. Then of course they Night Lords, they simply must have a HH book, and it must be written by ADB.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

IMO WE, NL, IF, and WS need to have books in the HH. Though the latter two will feature heavily in the SoT. What I don't get is the heavy attention to the DA's having two novels in the series. Granted I am not a fluff expert or walking encyclopaedia but for reading Collected Visions the DA's didnt seem to have much of a role in the main events in the HH despite the civil war on Caliban.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think they are trying to highlight the Fallen and how they play a role. I see World Eaters getting their own book since they did play a pretty big role in the Heresy. IF will probably get one when the assault happens.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, you actually told me a bit of information that I didn't know. Thanks for that.

I thought that the Salamanders and Raven Guard were just too fucked up after Istvaan to really write about. But I guess at least the Salamanders will be talked about preheresy.

For the ones that I fear may not get a bite in the novel, *White Scars* (probably may get their bite during the siege but not their own book), *Iron Hands* (though I don't know why, they still have the rest of the Legion to do something with), *Imperial Fists* (same as the White Scars are too involved with the Siege to be anywhere else or do anything significant in the Heresy and have their own book), 

Lastly though I think these two have a potential of not being written about because of their short stories, but have been talked about by authors who would like to do books on them are the *Iron Warriors* and *World Eaters*. And perhaps the *Night Lords* because they are only getting a short story with the Dark Angels.

Hopefully I'm wrong about those three. But it seems like they have just been touched up upon because the Heresy Team knew they had to... but thats it. I pray I'm wrong.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

polynike said:


> IMO WE, NL, IF, and WS need to have books in the HH. Though the latter two will feature heavily in the SoT. What I don't get is the heavy attention to the DA's having two novels in the series. Granted I am not a fluff expert or walking encyclopaedia but for reading Collected Visions the DA's didnt seem to have much of a role in the main events in the HH despite the civil war on Caliban.


Thats fair. I guess its because the Dark Angels are a popular legion/chapter for gamesworkshop


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

It's going to need a very very good writer to make a good World Eaters book i think. I don't envy the writer who does it(if anyone does). 

Problem with the Iron Hands is that they are literally recorded as doing nothing expect losing their primarch and veterans at Istvaan. Although saying that, Legion was an entirely new event, so it doesn't strictly rule them out. But i just can't see it happening for some reason.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I think its a relatively safe bet to say that all eighteen Legions will be covered at least to the extent of being the primary focus of a single novel. To repeat what _Angel_ said:



Dark Angels - _Descent of Angels_ and _Fallen Angels_. Also feature in _Savage Weapons_. The Lion will also feature in the novella compilation; _The Primarchs_.


Emperor's Children - _Fulgrim_. Also feature in _False Gods_ and _Galaxy in Flames_. Fulgrim will also feature in the novella compilation; _The Primarchs_.


Iron Warriors - No full novel. Feature in _The Iron Within_. 


White Scars - No full novel. Dan Abnett has expressed interest in writing a novel based on them.


Space Wolves - _Prospero Burns_. Also feature in _A Thousand Sons_.


Imperial Fists - No full novel. Feature in a minor capacity in _Mechanicum_. Dorn also features in several other novels and _The Lightning Tower_. Will undoubtedly be covered either before or during the Siege of Terra.


Night Lords - No full novel. Feature in _Savage Weapons_ and will likely get their own novel at some point. With ADB maybe or maybe not writing it. Curze features in _The Dark King_.


Blood Angels - The upcoming _Fear to Tread_. Will also undoubtedly feature as the Heresy reaches its climax.


Iron Hands - No full novel. Feature minorly in _Fulgrim_. Ferrus Manus will be covered by Nick Kyme in the upcoming Novella compilation; _The Primarchs_. Considering only the Legion's veteran companies (and Ferrus) were slaughtered on Isstvan, most of the Legion still remains and will likely feature in a novel/short story/audio at some point in the future. 


World Eaters - No full novel. Feature in _Galaxy in Flames_, _After Desh'ea_ and minorly in _Raven's Flight_. ADB has expressed interest in tackling them in a full novel.


Ultramarines - No full novel. Feature minorly in _The First Heretic_ and will be covered in the novel(s) covering Calth.


Death Guard - No full novel. Feature in _Flight of the Eisenstein_. Their fall to Nurlge in the warp would be an enticing short story in my opinion, and they will feature during the Siege of Terra. It is unknown if they will feature in their own novel at any point.


Thousand Sons - _A Thousand Sons_ and _Rebirth_.


Sons of Horus - _Horus Rising_, _False Gods_, _Galaxy in Flames_, and _Little Horus_. Also feature minorly in _Fallen Angels_ and _Nemesis_. Will undoubtedly be covered further as the series progresses. 


Word Bearers - _The First Heretic_ and also (unfortunately) feature in _Battle for the Abyss_. Lorgar will also receive his own novella.


Salamanders - No full novel. Vulkan will be covered in _Promethean Sun_, a novella by Nick Kyme. With Kyme also hoping to tackle a full Salamanders novel in the future.


Raven Guard - _Deliverance Lost_. Also feature in _Raven's Flight_.


Alpha Legion - _Legion_, with another novel in the pipeline (which will not be marketed as an Alpha Legion novel). Alpharius Omegon will also be covered by Rob Sanders in the novella compilation _The Primarchs_.

(Hope I got all that right, been several years since I read some of them!)

So ultimately its the Iron Warriors, White Scars, Imperial Fists, Night Lords, Blood Angels, Iron Hands, World Eaters, Death Guard, Ultramarines, Salamanders and Raven Guard that don't have a dedicated full novel as it stands.

We can remove the Blood Angels, Ultramarines and Raven Guard off that list as they are certainly receiving a dedicated full novel in the future (_Fear to Tread_, Calth and _Deliverance Lost_ respectively). Going by what Kyme has said it also seems likely that the Salamanders will get their own novel.

That leaves the Iron Warriors, White Scars, Imperial Fists, Night Lords, Iron Hands, World Eaters and the Death Guard. To my knowledge, where these remaining Legions are concerned there is no certainty. Some authors have expressed interest in covering some (Abnett with the White Scars and ADB with the Night Lords and World Eaters for example), while others will certainly be covered (Imperial Fists during the Siege for example). Personally I believe that all the Legions will ultimately get a dedicated novel. If not, there will only be one or two that are not covered in a significant amount of detail.



Angel of Blood said:


> Problem with the Iron Hands is that they are literally recorded as doing nothing expect losing their primarch and veterans at Istvaan. Although saying that, Legion was an entirely new event, so it doesn't strictly rule them out. But i just can't see it happening for some reason.


If their not covered it will leave several significant questions unanswered. The majority of the Legion is still intact post-Isstvan and they weren't present during the Siege. Would be nice to know what they got upto during the Age of Darkness, it would also be interesting to see how they dealt with the death of their Primarch (the first Legion to lose their Primarch). A lot of potential there.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> It's going to need a very very good writer to make a good World Eaters book i think. I don't envy the writer who does it(if anyone does).
> 
> Problem with the Iron Hands is that they are literally recorded as doing nothing expect losing their primarch and veterans at Istvaan. Although saying that, Legion was an entirely new event, so it doesn't strictly rule them out. But i just can't see it happening for some reason.


Yeah thats kind of messed up. I could see them perhaps interfering somehow with Horus' force before they reach Terra. The single encounter of this forgotten legion could have hurt Horus enough to create some rash decisions and perhaps create unconfident feelings over his force against Terra.


I think Graham McNeil stated his interest in creating an Iron Warrior novel next year. Apparently during a meeting he discussed the title. Not sure if you guys remember. But it'd be interesting if he's still working on that.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd love to see the events of the Imperial Fists (excluding Dorn) v. Iron Warriors (including Perturabo) fleet action where the IW ambushed the majority of the IF fleet at it was becalmed in it's desperate flight back to Terra (after being unable to reach Isstvan in time). That would be very much a hunter-killer, cat and mouse style novel- akin to submarines hunting each other in my mind.

As Angel has said the WS emergence into the HH after victoriously destroying a xenos empire would be awesome, just the utter confusion alone would lend itself well to a novel (especially one written in Dan Abnett's style).


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I'd love to see the events of the Imperial Fists (excluding Dorn) v. Iron Warriors (including Perturabo) fleet action where the IW ambushed the majority of the IF fleet at it was becalmed in it's desperate flight back to Terra (after being unable to reach Isstvan in time). That would be very much a hunter-killer, cat and mouse style novel- akin to submarines hunting each other in my mind.


Someone's been around the forum seeing all my ranting. :grin:


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

I for one would love to see a novel on the World Eaters sort of like the Dark Angel novels showing Angron in the gladiatorial arena on his home planet.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Fancyxeno21 said:


> I for one would love to see a novel on the World Eaters sort of like the Dark Angel novels showing Angron in the gladiatorial arena on his home planet.


I for one would like to see ADB write about them, if he still intends to. ADB along with Dan Abnett and Mike Lee have a talent when it comes to giving an entire legion character. Both the loyalist and traitor side. So I quite admire that.

The kamikaze, crazy World Eaters is kind of just getting old and childish.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

ckcrawford said:


> Someone's been around the forum seeing all my ranting. :grin:


Actually I haven't had time to read everyones ranting, been away working the last 2 weeks 

I just saw someone mention that the IF or IW might not get a book and I thought I'd suggest an event that would suitably cover both Legions.


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> The kamikaze, crazy World Eaters is kind of just getting old and childish.


Agreed, it was shown that the Space Wolves aren't crazy barbarian killers with no brain, but actually quite intelligent, so it would be really cool to see the same sort of point of view about the World Eaters.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

White Scars. If it's an Abnett novel (reread double eagle again, sue me), then yes, I'd get it.

The others can go to ratshit; I play Scars, and have loved them since I saw Fat Blokes.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I think people forgot the Imperial fists are in Mechanicum.....


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> I think people forgot the Imperial fists are in Mechanicum.....


Doubt it. But if you put it that way, the Imperial Fists were well covered in that novel. I am satisfied.... :headbutt: jk. 

I was talking about a novel that reflects around a legion. Not just cameos. Kinda like the Iron Warriors in _Fallen Angel._


----------



## sonn (Nov 25, 2010)

The lack of fluff about the Iron Hands surprises me the most. You'd think they would have gone after the EC as fast as they could unless they were too busy crying for the rest of the heresy.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

I know you don't want cameos mentioned so much, but _Age of Darkness_ is chock full of them; the interesting one for this threads purpose is possibly the 

White Scars in _Little Horus_ (along with some Iron Hands action.)
 Signs of things to come IMHO.


----------

